

Quack.space: Share files with nearby people for 1 hour, no login, no app needed - superpotential
http://quack.space

======
protomyth
So, went to the site and it said it couldn't geolocate me. Safari did drop the
sheet asking if the website could get my location. I said allow, but did not
click the "remember for one day box". This began an endless loop of asking for
my location (which I answered ok about 20 times). I then couldn't leave until
I killed the browser.

